

SSL is officially declared dead - rbanffy
https://pciguru.wordpress.com/2015/02/07/ssl-is-officially-declared-dead/

======
michaelbuckbee
Should be noted that most people outside of the crypto community blur together
SSL + TLS.

More generally this post could be titled "SSL v3" is now not considered safe
enough to transmit credit card data over.

